# Mother's Day Trout at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
May 14, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Todayâ€™s fishing report is dedicated to all Moms everywhere, especially those who have been called to heaven. Happy Motherâ€™s Day!

Strong winds continued to influence the guides in their decision-making process toward the end of the week, but after the winds finally calmed down, the bite was on. The trout bite, that is. Thatâ€™s right, the wind settled down Friday evening and bay waters suddenly took on that ever-popular trout-green color we always like to see when we look out across the bay. Saturday morning rolled around, and conditions out on the water were absolutely perfect - light wind, beautiful water, and lots of hungry speckled trout!

The strongest bite on Saturday seemed to take place in the earliest part of the morning while the moon was still overhead. During that period, the bite was strong and rapid, as they trout seemed to hit just about anything you cared to throw at them. This feeding frenzy was rapidly curtailed as the moon finally set, and when the wind came to an abrupt halt. When that happened, the bite came to a halt, as well. The sun made things fairly warm the rest of the morning without much wind, but a slight breeze finally made its way across the stillness of the bay and the boats began picking up trout again. Everyone who stuck it out were glad they did so, as most everyone recognized trout limits as a result.

Wading anglers who were throwing artificials also found a strong bite Saturday morning just after entering the water, and they were only a few fish shy of their limit after their first wade session. They clinched their trout limit on their very next wade and spent the remainder of their day searching for redfish. It took a little time and some extra patience, but four beautifully bronzed brutes finally made their way onto the end of the line for what was a marvelous ending to a wonderful day of fishing out on San Antonio Bay. Until next time, remember to have fun, and be safe!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
I ran a split-day on Saturday with a family from Austin hosting a Mother's Day trip for their family. If you could have seen the pace at which these two folks were pulling in the trout on our first stop of the day, youâ€™d swear these fish wanted to go back to Austin with them. It was a sight to see, and a beautiful one at that! Limits of trout for my morning pair and a few bonus fish, too.

The results from the Saturday afternoon trip were the same as the morning trip - awesome conditions and limits of trout. It was also nice having the Mom of the group here for Mother's Day while watching her catch trout on shrimp and on croaker. Way to go Lynn!

*BOOK YOUR TRIP NOW* *for Dates in MAY That Are Still Available!*
Tue May 16th
Wed May 17th
Sun May 28th
Mon May 29th
Tue May 30th
Wed May 31st

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*








































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 72F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 82F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 74F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.11 in*
Thunderstorms. High 82F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Overcast. Low 76F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow is expected today through Monday due to surface high pressure over the northern Gulf of Mexico and surface low pressure over western Texas. A moderate to strong southeast flow is then expected for much of the upcoming work week as a series of storm systems move through the southwest United States and into the great plains.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 77.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 75.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------

